# Process for shipping mail to Thailand from US



## AnyGivenDay (Feb 23, 2010)

I know that people do this, yet I am not clear on how it is done. People move overseas, or they sail around the world, and their mail is sent from their hometown to their new location(s).

Does anyone do this? Any and all information would be helpful.


----------

